# how to get to cornwall from dublin?



## doobey (21 Jan 2005)

does anyone have an idea how to get to cornwall in the most effiecient manner from Dublin?

flights do not operate directly from dublin til April, hollyhead and Swansea are hours away by car.

Has anyone had experience getting down to New Quay for example.

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Diziet (21 Jan 2005)

Fly to Bristol and drive?


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (21 Jan 2005)

*Re: Re:how to get to cornwall from dublin?*

[broken link removed] or so.


----------



## doobey (21 Jan 2005)

*thanks*

won't be going by car, probably bus or train. i actually found a link for train services thanks. flying to bristol sems the best thing to do.


----------



## Dowee (22 Jan 2005)

*Re: thanks*

You can fly to Exeter with flybe.com


----------



## Leatherarse (22 Jan 2005)

*Re: thanks*

Bristol would be the cheaper option. There is also a New Quay in Wales which is a beautiful little holiday village.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (22 Jan 2005)

*Re: thanks*

Air Southwest will be flying from Dublin - Newquay this summer - 

I was going to say it's probably a good be more expensive than Ryanair to Bristol.. but actually it's a bargain... €54 r/t including taxes ... that's a good deal I would say .. especially if it avoids a 3 hr drive from Bristol


----------



## Sarsfield (24 Jan 2005)

*Bristol or Exeter?*

FlyBE to Exeter can be pretty cheap if you pick the right days, and it saves well over an hour on the train.

My only point is not to assume Bristol is cheapest overall and discount Exeter.


----------



## nogser (24 Jan 2005)

*Re: Bristol or Exeter?*

Which part of Cornwall are you going to? It's a pretty big place and can take hours to get around.  Ryanair fly from London (I don't know which airport) to Newquay so perhaps you could hop via London.

Nogser


----------

